# P'Cola Beach Blacktips



## Coastiefly (Feb 2, 2012)

Landed two blacktips yesterday, one just over 5 feet and one at 48". After losing two on 'J' hooks, we switched to 16/0 circle hooks and stuck 'em both. We used Bluefish and Spanish caught earlier in the day. Can't wait to get back out!


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

nice catch.


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

Well done amigo!! great catch and nice release!


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

did you yak out your bait or what??


----------



## penn 10/0 (Apr 7, 2011)

Good job, nice sharks, Good to know someone landed some yesterday.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Perfect eating size.....good job on the toothy critters!


----------



## zaraspookin (Feb 27, 2010)

Good Job, I'll second the eatin size. thats what i call the yumalisious size!!


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Way to go guys, (And girl!) Gotta love catching sharks from shore!


----------



## Coastiefly (Feb 2, 2012)

It was a blast. I yaked three baits out, one at 300 yards, 200 yards, and 100 yards. Headed out for an all nighter this evening, looking for the big one!


----------



## sharkfetching27 (Apr 15, 2012)

awsome i am going sharking tonight at navarre beach if the bite get slow were ur at stop om by more line and bait in the water the better


----------



## WisconsinFisherman (Oct 24, 2011)

Man,, I'd LOVE to catch something like that next week while Im down there. Showing up Sat some time and leaving the 11th. What do ya use for bait and equip? If you'd be willing to PM me where and how I'll keep it quiet. Since I'm from Wisconsin its not like you'd have to worry about me fishing your honey hole every weekend.. LOL. Heck, I was born in Milton and have never been back.


----------

